# Should I let her out of the cage



## jussiep (May 3, 2011)

My baby cockatiel is still really scared of me and is still panicking when I try to put my hand in the cage. I have had her for 3 weeks now. she is about 11 weeks old.
She has taken to hanging on the cage and flapping her wings and I was wondering if it would help her to open the cage and see if she will come out and have a fly around. (her wings are not clipped). I wondered if that might help her feel more comfortable if I sit on the chair and see if she will settle.
Worried about catching her though as she probably wont be able to find her way back to the cage.
any advice on what to do would be appreciated
thanks


----------



## sarahhampson (Apr 30, 2011)

my bird is exactly the same and he accidentily got out the cage the other week and he just panicked flew into the walls and everythin plus i got a nasty bite so maybe wait a little longer because you chasing him to get him back in his cage might just scare him more we since have had his wings clipped and now he sis happily on his cage but still wont let us touch him


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try sitting with your hand in on the cage door for about 15 minutes every hour. Once your bird gets used to your hand being there, you can move it closer. Keep doing this until the bird doesn't get scared when your hand is right next to her. If she's afraid of you, letting her out wouldn't be such a good idea because you'd most likely have to towel her to get her back in and that could cause trust issues. Plus she's flighted so she could fly into walls and such as sarahhampson mentioned. Also try using millet for training, most cockatiels are addicted to it and will follow it everywhere!


----------

